# You smell soap company?



## kbuska (Feb 3, 2012)

So there is a soap company on Shark Tank tonight so I was checking them out and saw paper soap. Have you ever heard of it?

http://www.yousmellsoapDOTcom/Divine-Pa ... -3pack.htm
(replace DOT with a dot)


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 3, 2012)

hmmm...might it be dipped in that paper used to make Chinese candy? When I was a kid there were candies that you pop even the paper in your mouth and they melted. Very clever indeed!


----------



## TheSoapSmith (Feb 3, 2012)

very small very thin soaps, tempted to try it.  Looks like the soap to go products.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 3, 2012)

Great way to boost your per ounce profit.

Wonder what kind of machinery is required to shave soap that thin?


----------



## Healinya (Feb 3, 2012)

paper dipped in mp maybe? I have done that with kids before, where we used artificial autumn leaves from Michaels Crafts and made a basket of single serve hand soaps..


----------



## krissy (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.goplanetearth.com/packaging_ ... paper.html


maybe something like this?


----------



## kbuska (Feb 3, 2012)

That's pretty neat. Kinda teadiess but neat


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 3, 2012)

They look like "paper thin" pieces of glycerin soap.  I don't see anything like paper in them, they are clear.... hmmm


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 4, 2012)

I've not seen this done with paper, but recently saw someone blogging about doing something similar with rose petals.


----------



## kbuska (Feb 4, 2012)

So i saw the episode last night and i was a bit disappointed. first off, i admire what she is doing and the fact she got a deal but it wasnt what i hoped it would be. i hoped it would be a person who has worked hard building their business, perfecting their craft and loving the industry.

what it was is a graphics designer who had to make a packaging for school and choose soap. she had the soap made for her and gave it away to see if it would sell. 

Just goes to show you that packaging will sell your soap but the quality brings them back... 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 6, 2012)

I watched this and all the while kept wondering if her soaps were melt and pour.  She never elaborated on that at all.  It could be melt and pour from Michael's for all anyone knows.  And I wasn't impressed that there were only 2 soap scents.  The Shark Tankers could maybe use some education into quality vs quantity regarding soap and then be in a better position to know whether these were actually good products to promote or not.  Soap just isn't soap, the ingredients matter very much.


----------



## kbuska (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder how much behind the scenes research they get?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 13, 2012)

Now there is an interview on soapqueen.  She makes it sound like the soap is made here, right?  But she has stated on her Facebook and on Sharktank that it is made overseas.  I also don't like that in her marketing she knocks other soap makers and pretty much says that no one has cute packaging.  

Her sharktank deal was dropped because they didn't realize she was a startup.  

I do think her marketing and packaging will take her far though.  It would be cool if she could partner up with local soapmakers.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 17, 2012)

I think (and this is just my opinion) that I would prefer the labels to say at the top "You Smell." and you don't have to turn the bar over to read the rest.  Underneath a picture of a lemon or whatever, it'd say "like a lemon."  That "You Smell," name sounds kind of icky to me.  

I wonder if she encounters like I have, that you get a paper band wrapped around a soap just so and everything lines up and then the bar shrinks and the paper's loose and if you tighten it, no longer so neatly lined up. :?  :roll: I don't know any way of avoiding this problem.


----------

